# Headin out in the morning to get STORM



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 11, 2013)

Leaving here tomorrow morning to Indianapolis to pick up my puppy 3 hour trip 190 miles. Not looking forward to the drive but cant wait to get her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

What kind of dog?


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 11, 2013)

She is a Pyrenees from POORBOY


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh cool. Another BYH member buying from another BYH member.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh cool. Another BYH member buying from another BYH member.


  How exciting!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 12, 2013)

Well she is home in the barn she has a stall where she cans see all the goats and can get in with one pen, she run from side to side looking at them


----------



## poorboys (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad you made it home safely, I know she'll make you a good dog, thanks so much for coming up and getting her, No more till summer. Hope you all enjoy her.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2013)

She is soooooo cute!  I had to go over and play with her last night.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

I bet you REALLY like her ''


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

Post some pics'


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 17, 2013)

pics please


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes... pics please!


@ POORBOYS-   for breeding sound/stable dogs!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes... pics please!
> 
> 
> @ POORBOYS-   for breeding sound/stable dogs!


X2 on the pictures and X2 on the  for Poorboys' puppies!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 17, 2013)

she hides when we go to take pics its supposed to warm up saturday, shes gonna spend the whole day in the big pasture with the goats, hopefully she will hold still for some pics, i weighed her she weighs 18 lbs


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

How old is she


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics and congratulations!  I wish you the best trying to get her to hold still for a good photo.  Mine are 9 months old and I can't get them to hold still for a decent picture.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Jan 18, 2013)

Shes is 11 weeks this weekend


----------

